# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  A do ktheheni ne Shqiperi?

## Jola

Une mendoj se te rrish ne nje vend te huaj do te thot qe ti te zhdukesh te asimilohesh, nuk je me as per veten tende as per familjen. Mua nuk me pelqen te'' harrohem '' keshtu.
Mendoj se kthimi im ne Shqiperi eshte i padiskutueshem.

Cdokush nga ju ben nje zgjedhje dhe eshte i kufizuar nga shume faktore.
Ka shume kategori njerzish dhe une i respektoj zgjedhjet e tyre.
Ne njeren nga keto perbejne studente te cilet synimin  e largimit nga Shqiperia e kane te lidhur me studimet e tyre universitare, te cilet akoma se kane provuar pergjegjsine familjare per shkak te moshes se re. Keta te fundit paraqesin deshiren e me te shumteve per tu kthyer ne atdhe, qe kane deshire qe dijet e tyre ti vene ne praktike.

Ndersa te tjere jane emigrantet te cilet per te permirsuar jeten e tyre ose kan kaluar ekspierienca te ndryshme ne shqipri kane zgjedhur rrugen e ikjes. Keta jane shume realiste nga e kaluara dhe nuk vendosin kollaj te kthehen.

Ka dhe te tjere qe kane vendosur qe kursimet e tyre ti invenstojne deri diku ne nje biznes te sigurte ne Shqipri.

Cila eshte zgjedhja juaj?

----------


## malli

E veshtire ti pergjigjem kesaj pyetje , ne te vertet jam e lumtur edhe ketu ,nuk diskutohet qe vendi im eshte numer 1 ne zemren time por ne keto momente nuk jetohet akoma ne Shqiperi se çdo bej ne te ardhmen nuk e di ja lej kohes   ne dore.
Ky eshte mendimi im Jola bukuroshe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Iceberg

Patjeter qe do kthehem. Kjo eshte pyetje retorike me duket....

----------


## BlEdIi

Dua te kthehem....po me kete gjendje qe eshte shqiperia aha nuk ma mban!
Ca te investosh atje o Jola aman....te vene gjoba,te marin peng,te thon ate qe ndertove shkaterroje.....atje nuk ka shtet e rend ca te kthehesh atje...
Une dua te kthehem,por se di nese vertet do kthehem....nuk me mbushet mendja qe ai vend eshte rregulluar,po as ketu ku jame nuk me pelqen fare fare fareeee...

----------


## Jola

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga BlEdIi_ 
[B]Dua te kthehem....po me kete gjendje qe eshte shqiperia aha nuk ma mban!
Ca te investosh atje o Jola aman....te vene gjoba,te marin peng,te thon ate qe ndertove shkaterroje.....atje nuk ka shtet e rend ca te kthehesh atje...

Keto ishin shkaqet qe na bene te largoheshim nga shoqeria,  nga njerzit e afert , pamvarsisht se tek ne ekziston gjithmon ndjenja 
qe nje dite do te kthehemi dhe te jetojme aty.

Prandaj sa do te doja qe shqiptaret te largoheshin njehere nga shqiperia  e te shihnin cduhet bere, si duhet te sillesh per nje jete normale  te civilizuar dhe jo parazite.

----------


## Fredi

Nuk diskutohet se te gjithe duam te kthehemi sepse sa do mire tia kalojme jashte ka shume gjera qe na mungojne nga vendlindja. Por ka edhe veshtiresi sepse per mua P.Sh une jam qe ne moshen 14 vjec ne Greece dhe nuk mund te iki nga momenti ne moment sepse kam krijuar nje jete normale edhe ketu pambaresisht se jemi larg atdheut. Por ama kete vitin e fundit kam menduar seriozisht qe per 2-3 vjet te kthehem pergjithmone ne shqiperi. Uroj edhe per ju te tjeret keshtu.
pamvaresisht nga problemet qe ka ne shqiperi ato probleme do te jene edhe per disa vite me rradhe, sepse duhet te ndryshoje mentaliteti ne radhe te pare.
Me respekt Fredi.

----------


## Greta Berberi

Une do te thoje se nuk kthehem me ne Shqiperi per te jetuar atje. Por edhe pa shkuar fare nuk rri dot.  Mezi po pres te vi korriku qe te shkoj.  Sado e keqe te jete prape e duam

----------


## juniku

une do te kthehem tani se afermi mbas 13 vjetesh ne greqi e ndiej veten te huaj sikur kam ardhur dje,kjo ka arsyet e saja .Tani
po pres te lindi nusja dhe menjehere do te kthehem .E di qe jeta nuk eshte rregulluar ne SHQIPERI por edhe ketu ne GREQI gjendja eshte veshtiresuar shume mbas futjes ne qarkullim te euros.nuk i thone kot qe :i zoti e nxjerr gomarin nga balta , keshtu edhe neve po nuk u kthyem te punojme ne vendin tone me aq kursime qe kemi bere ne kurbet,mos te presim nga vende te huaja te na rregullojne .As nje shtet i botes nuk futet te te ndihmoje pa marre me pare fitimin e saj{i cfare dolloji qofte ai fitim i TYRE},pra si perfundim dua te them se vetem neve do ta ndertojme SHQIPERINE dhe do ti japim vendin qe i takon ne harte
vetem ne shqiptaret,askush tjeter .

----------


## arkl

TE GJITHE SHQIPTARET DUHET TA KENE TE QARTE SE PO SPATEN IDENTITET KOMBETAR SKANE PER TE PASUR AS EDHE NJE GJE.
Nuk arij te kuptoje se si mendoni se do te jetoni jasht.Te gjithe duam    Shqiperin por per te ndihmuar ne ndertim te saje asnjeri sdo te vij.Pastaja cfare jane keto idjotesira qe thoni :elefanti: e vene gjoba,vrasin etj.Vendi yne ka probleme.Por sic kane te tera vendet.Se po e beni sikur kemi jetuar ne Xhungel deri dje.Pastaj perse jen kaq te kenaqur ne keto vende qe jetoni?!PA ME THONI PERVEC SE KAMARJER DHE PUNE TE TJERA TE KESAJ NATYRE.CFARE TJETER BENI?
Une jam vete jashte dhe kam staus studenti por m.gj.th. sa te mbaroje do te kthehem ne SHQIPERI.
Kane qene bura me te mire se neve qe i kane pasur te gjitha mundesite per tu inkuadruar ne jete jasht atdheut[ISMAIL QEMALI,GJERGJ KASTRIOTI]dhe jane kthyer per ta cuar perpara atdheun.Prandaj si te ktheheni si mos te ktheheni se gjene gje SHQIPERIN.SE JU JA KENI NEVOJEN JO ATDHEU JUVE.


RROFTE SHQIPERIA DHE SHQIPETARET.

----------


## Goc^e_mir

Patjeter qe do kthehem.Me te mbaruar shkollen koken ne shqiperi e kam :buzeqeshje: 
Pervec kesaj(kthimit pergjithmon)me ka ngel edhe 1 jave edhe kam per tu kthyer te kaloj pushimet e veres ne shqiperi,hmm mezi po pressss :buzeqeshje:

----------


## artur

S'kthehemi ne atdhe sepse Shqiperia s'ka ç'te na jape dhe ne s'kemi ç'ti japim asaj per momentin. Me siguri nga ketu ku jemi diçka çojme   (400 milion dollar ç'do vit nga emigracioni sipas bankes shqiptare). Vertet studentet (qe po shtohen shume) qe vine tani jashte shtetit duan te kthehen ne shqiperi (siç thote Jola tek tema qe ka hapur) , por une njoh nga ata qe i kane mbaruar universitetet si puna ime e nuk kthehen, ose jane duke i mbaruar dhe kane nderuar mendje, s'duan te kthehen. Nuk eshte kollaj kur mendojne sa i larte eshte korrupsioni ne Shqiperi, kur mendojne sa injorante dhe e eger eshte politika ne Shqiperi. Nuk kane si te kthehen se e dine mire qe shumica e tyre ka ardhur te studioje jashte shtetit me parate e ketij korrupsioni me parate e vjedhura nga ajo klase politike (qe mund te jene fare mire baballaret e tyre ose xhaxhallaret e tyre). Ne shkolla kane mesuar qe keto politika dhe ky korrupsion i paturp deri ne qeveri nuk mund kurrsesi te krijoje te ardhme per brezin e ri (shteti i argjentines eshte rasti me konkret), keshtuqe - o kthehen e bejne lufte me njerezit e tyre, ose rrine ketu deri sa nje dite te ndryshoje me ndihmen e zotit deri sa nje dite te ndodhi nje revolucion ose me mire nje RILINDJE KOMBETARE !!!!!!!!    ISHALLAH O ZOT !!!!   Ti harrojme te gjitha dhe te nisim nga e para NE VENDIN TONE-sa mire do ishte!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arrogante

Nucq !

----------


## genaga

Une per vete e kam te padiskutueshme qe ne nje te aferme jo shume te larget te kthehem ne Shqiperi. Per momentin i jam kushtur mbarimit te shkolles... dhe vetem kjo me mban tani per tani.

Thjesht nuk e shoh dot veten qe te kaloj ose me mire harxhoj jeten time ketu. Per mua ka rendesi qe te gjendem gjithmone prane njerezve qe me duan me shume, kudo qofshin ata. Megjithese kam njohur shume shqiptare ketu ku jam perseri nuk ndihem ashtu sic dua.

genaga

----------


## benevolent

Sa per temen qe ka hapur Jola per mua eshte nje nga temat  me te rendesishme dhe qe duhet te konsiderohet e tille per te gjithe Shqipetaret kudo qe ndodhen ne diaspore.Te jesh Shqipetar do te thote te punosh dhe te jetosh ne vendin tend,dhe jemi ne Shqiptaret ata qe do ta bejme Shqiperine..ASKUSH TJETER....
Prandaj kthimi ne atdhe eshte nje kusht per te gjithe ne...Pershendes Jolen dhe te gjithe Shqipetaret qe e quajne veten se jane Shqipetare.....

----------


## Lonely_Boy

Dua te Kthehem po jo tani
pas ca kohesh
Se jashta vendit tend eshte veshtir te jetosh
Une per veten time nuk mund te kaloj gjith jeten 
Jasht Shqiperis

Tung

----------


## kolombi

Kur jetoja ne greqi,se ndjeja shume mallin per vendin tim,po ketu ne usa,ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Se di a do kthehem nje dite ,ndoshta.
Por po erdhi ajo dite do peshperis ato vargjet e rilindasit Ndre Mjeda<a eshte cel Kafazi,bilbil fluturo>,e pra fluturoj edhe une nje dite ne atdhe.SHPRESOJ

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Jola_ 
> *Une mendoj se te rrish ne nje vend te huaj do te thot qe ti te zhdukesh te asimilohesh, nuk je me as per veten tende as per familjen. Mua nuk me pelqen te'' harrohem '' keshtu.
> Mendoj se kthimi im ne Shqiperi eshte i padiskutueshem.
> 
> Cdokush nga ju ben nje zgjedhje dhe eshte i kufizuar nga shume faktore.
> Ka shume kategori njerzish dhe une i respektoj zgjedhjet e tyre.
> Ne njeren nga keto perbejne studente te cilet synimin  e largimit nga Shqiperia e kane te lidhur me studimet e tyre universitare, te cilet akoma se kane provuar pergjegjsine familjare per shkak te moshes se re. Keta te fundit paraqesin deshiren e me te shumteve per tu kthyer ne atdhe, qe kane deshire qe dijet e tyre ti vene ne praktike.
> 
> Ndersa te tjere jane emigrantet te cilet per te permirsuar jeten e tyre ose kan kaluar ekspierienca te ndryshme ne shqipri kane zgjedhur rrugen e ikjes. Keta jane shume realiste nga e kaluara dhe nuk vendosin kollaj te kthehen.
> ...


Kubeti te keput --me thoshte dikush vite perpara.
Po qe paska qene e vertete. Te beka ti puthesh doren babait kur te nxinte turinjte , ti puthesh kembet e duart nenes qe te rriti dhe te beka te vleresosh cdo grusht dheu te vendit tend.
Po ce do qe mendon te shkosh ne Shqiperi dhe sikur adrenaline te behet truri por kur mendon pastaj te tjerat kashte ke brenda kokes. Perfundimisht ne Shqiperi eshte destinacioni por para kesaj do ndaloj edhe ne disa stacione tjera.....
Ju pershendes te gjitheve , sidomos ........

----------


## Pidocchio

Une jetoj eten dit per dit si me vjen por me kete nuk them se s'kam plane . Jetoj ne Itali prej shume vitesh me familjen por smund te them se mund te ndalem ketu por s'mund e them se do te kthehem ne shqiperi si t'me vij ....ketu kam krijuar nje shoqeri nje jete shoqerore dhe profesionale qe eshte veshtire dhe e lodhshme te rifillosh nga e para ne nje vend tjeter por s'them kurr kurr.....
çdo kush nga ne jeton aty ku ai ndihet me mire ........prandaj u uroj tja kaloni sa me mire te jete e mundur kudo qe ju ndiheni ....
nje jete plot dashuri dhe lumturi....
ciao bella gente....

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

une dua te kthehem me pelqen me shume andje

----------


## bledioni

me thuj o jola kush nga shqiptaret sdo kesthehet ne ate vend nqs shkon gjithcka per mrekulli  po thuaj nuk e di pse na ka denuar zoti kaq keq ne shqiptarve dhe me duket se zoti ne te gjitha vendet ka vene doren aty te  ne eshte ulur gjith ne shqipri e kane mendjen me ik jo diten po naten dhe mundesisht me corape po paten mundesi se vonohen po te veshin kepucet  uroj qe ai vend te regullohet dhe shikoji gjith shqiptaret  cfare pergjigje do maresh .eshte vendi yt dhe sa here del nga shpia mengjes  ose mbremje te degjon veshi nji fjale te ngrohte       
( mirmengjes ose mirmbrema )

----------

